# Guess ZCP actually does give you a little more than I thought...



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

bmwusa.com says the front wheels are 8.5" wide.


----------



## WyoM3 (Nov 19, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> bmwusa.com says the front wheels are 8.5" wide.


So says BMWUSA.com but prior press releases said 8.0" for the front. When I looked at the press release pics of the Interlagos Blue car it did appear that the front tire sidewalls were stretched out slightly more than normal, possibly indicating an extra 0.5" of wheel width. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------

